# The Democrats DEEP Dive Into The Toilet.....Four Women Who Need To Be FLUSHED !



## nononono (Jul 16, 2019)

*" The Squad " has NO footing to stand on...None, Zero, Nada...!*

*




*

*They will very soon implode and start to attack each other....!*
*The Country sees what is happening and it's not going to *
*bode well for Democrats at all !*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 16, 2019)

Three were born in America and the fourth has been an American longer than Melania.


----------



## nononono (Jul 16, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Three were born in America and the fourth
> has been an American longer than Melania.


*What ever does that have to do with their abhorrent*
*remarks/character........*

*Dumbass....get over it.*

*I know you pine for his wealth and her company...but it ain't *
*happening.....soooo get over it.*


----------

